# dubai spouse residence visa for person living in Abu Dhabi



## expat_to_uae (Aug 7, 2012)

Has anyone got family residence visa for his wife very-recently(last 1 month) in Dubai.

What documents are currently being asked for the purpose of residence proof?

I have a Dubai residence visa but I live in Abu Dhabi due to some business reasons. Will my Abu dhabi tenany contract be valid in Dubai ?


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

You'll need the tenancy contract.

An Abu Dhabi tenancy contract should be good enough for the Dubai municipality. 

-md000/Mike


----------

